# CD Player skipping



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

hello everyone,

Recently, about a week ago, my CD player started skipping. At first I thought it was the media but I switched the CD to a non burned disk and it still does that. I am wondering, has anyone had this problem before? and if so, is switching the unit the only viable option?


----------



## tthomasjr (Feb 24, 2004)

bmwisfast said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> Recently, about a week ago, my CD player started skipping. At first I thought it was the media but I switched the CD to a non burned disk and it still does that. I am wondering, has anyone had this problem before? and if so, is switching the unit the only viable option?


Is it an in-dash or cd changer. My cd changer has skipped since day one.


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

tthomasjr said:


> Is it an in-dash or cd changer. My cd changer has skipped since day one.


oh forgot that part ... it's an in dash CD player.


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

tthomasjr said:


> Is it an in-dash or cd changer. My cd changer has skipped since day one.


Changers can be mounted either horizontally or vertically. They usually have a switch to set it up for the direction of your install. If the switch is in the wrong direction you will get skips. You should check the switch and check for loose connections -- unplug, clean (blow into the connector), and reconnect the cabling.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The indash ones (particularly the Blaupunkt-made ones) seem to have a tendency to start doing that over time. I had mine replaced. Mine also stopped sucking and ejecting CDs consistently.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Kaz said:


> The indash ones (particularly the Blaupunkt-made ones) seem to have a tendency to start doing that over time. I had mine replaced. Mine also stopped sucking and ejecting CDs consistently.


There is a TSB for this... find it here... www.alldata.com Had my unit replaced under warranty, no problems... :thumbup:


----------



## bmwisfast (Mar 23, 2004)

Thank you. I'll definitely check it out and see what needs to be done.


----------



## sniper6182 (Apr 24, 2004)

yeah, my CD player skips too....everytime i hit a big bump it skips...let me know if u find out more info on this


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I’m with BMW of North America, LLC. I’m sorry to read about this problem with your CD player. If you and your BMW center would like our assistance, please phone us at (800) 831-1117, and mention Reference #200413900182 so that we can help you more efficiently.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

Salvator said:


> There is a TSB for this... find it here... www.alldata.com Had my unit replaced under warranty, no problems... :thumbup:


My system has been okay until recently when I popped a CD in and it skipped like crazy after a couple of tracks. (in dash CD player) I put the same cd in another car and it was fine. The funny thing is the car's a year and a half old but with only 10K on it.

Did you get yours fixed to your satisfaction, and what's to say it won't happen again in a year or so when I'm out of warranty?

Thanks, all..

Lansing


----------



## NewBmwGuy (Sep 19, 2002)

Just did a search (like a good 'fester) and found this thread! :angel: My CD player, in -dash, started skipping last night. I guess I'll need to get the unit replaced. Thanks for posting this info! :thumbup: Anyway, BTTT!

I am wondering if anyone else is having a problem with this. I did call BMWNA just now, and they have not heard from the thread starter about this problem, nor have they collected a lot of data on this problem. I am not seeing a TSB for it either. Am I missing it? Thanks.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

I'd like to know the same thing. The CD skipping problem for me is intermittent (as any good mechanical problem is). Now the thing's better, but there are times when it's skipping all over the place. I guess I'll have to bring it in before my warranty's up.

Let me know what you find out!


----------

